# Newbies had ENUF of UK & Goin Abrad Lookin at 5ERS OR R



## 108896 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello all hope you all had a great Christmas and looking forward to the New Year.Well the decision was made backend of October that there was nothing left here for us. We're off!!!. This is a dream come true and can't wait to go. We are looking at Spain to be our home eventually. The idea is that we and the three little ones (shih tzu's that is) will travel for 6 to 12 months looking around to see what we like and eventually buy somewhere. There is so much out there and all baffling expensive, lush interiors etc. We are dredging websites searching the internet contacting lots of people just trying to get info as there is so much to organise and do before the big off in June 2009.We have decided now - and we own a C class motorhome we thought would do ha - now looking at what we want to do this is not an option. We have now narrowed it down to an RV or 5th Wheel. We both enjoy motorcycling and would dearly love to take our bikes with us, but may have to go with one depending on what we actually buy. The reason for going with the choice of vehicles is the space - slide outs give you a better living area - and also they have garages!!! None of the European vehicles readily available can offer all of this in a package that we have found. We would welcome any points bad or good to help us. We are struggling to find info regarding legal / acceptable size allowed in France or Spain towing lengths weight restrictions etc. Please bear in mind though we will not be staying on sites we want to free camp more than anything experience the real life as it were if possible.We understand that you can charge up your vehicles on certain stop points, fill with water and empty the waste etc. Cheersdenmut09


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, 

We are not full timers, but we do own a fifth wheeler (only a small one 24 feet) we have used it for travelling to Spain and France for three months at a time, and found it has plenty of room for us, but there are only the two of us. 

The company we bought it from is the fifthwheelco.co.uk, and they do make a bigger vehicle called the Celtic Rambler, they will let you have more or less anything you want design wise, so if you want a garage for the bikes they will do it for you. 

There has been a lengthy report written about this company on this site. Obviously with it being built in this country it is totally legal for here and europe. 

The main thing I find to be advantageous over a fifth wheeler rather than a motorhome is the fact that you have a car at your disposal, which I think you may need if you are full timing, but many people on here do cope without one. 

There are quite a few dealers now importing American fifth wheelers, but make sure that if you go down this route that the vehicle is not too wide to tow in this country, I met two couples last year who were fultiming in their American vehicles, and they loved it. 

Out of season we have had no problems with parking on free aires, even though the signs say motorhomes, but I think you would struggle during the high season. 

I hope this helps 

cavaqueen


----------



## 114541 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi,

My wife and I have been living in Spain on the Costa del Sol for just short of 10 years, if we can offer you any help with anything appertaining to this area of Spain "Andalucia" please ask.

Regards, Philip.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I was considering a Celtic Rambler a couple of years ago and they are lovely but "expensive". I started looking at much more "reasonable" American vehicles but then came across a website showing problems with chassis members buckling. Having imported the thing, you are then faced with returning it to USA where the company might claim the damage was due to hitting rocks and might refuse any warranty work. I can't remember the website and I'm sure some dealers or manufacturers would not give you this problem, but caveat emptor.

Good luck

Gordon


----------



## 108896 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Sunny Spain*

hi there Tripodman.

Cant thank you enough for your reply to our post, we are at present on the Costa Brava just up from Benidorm, we are in a 30ft RV and having fun trying to find sites that will take us. Wondered if you knew of any round your way that were big enough and maybe permanent/long term sites as well.

Once again thank you for your lovely message

Pete, Caroline and the girls (Sammy & Poppy) - unfortunately we lost Gizzy on our way down, he became very poorly and is dearly missed.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Consider a shorter RV, up to 32 foot, now I'm going to get shot down on this, but my RV is 37' nearly and I reckon its too long, therefore I would go for the shorter one. Dont be concerned about a garage, as if you consider a garage as a room in a house, theres a lot of living space lost. To carry your bikes, get a 2 bike trailer. 

Also, I got 4 slides on my RV, for personnal use, I would have 2. One each for the lounge and bedroom as the width of the 2 slides for and aft makes it unwieldy. This is all personnal observation, and is open to the inevitable criticism, 


5th wheelers are a reasonable alternative too, but can be more awkward than a motorhome. Big advantage as far as I can see is the ability to leave the trailer in sity and clear off doing whatever you want in the tow vehicle. 
Down side is that the tow vehicles going to be a big 'un, and also the reversing thing seems to be narrow arc. omeone said 15 degrees from straight either way is the limit. so getting into pitches may be dificult.


Anyway, best thing is to wait for the owners of every type of vehicle to respond and then use their opinion to further your research. 

Also, you may wish to consider personnal import of any american vehicle, as it can be very cot effective in the long run.


----------

